#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Αποθήκη σε ακάλυπτο χώρο

## zak

Συνάδερφοι καλημέρα!

Έχω περίπτωση εντός σχεδίου με 2ώροφο (2 ανεξάρτητες κατοικίες, μια στο ισόγειο και μια στον όροφο)  οπου έχει γίνει σύσταση οριζόντιας και έχουν αποδοθεί η καθεμία σε 2 αδέρφια. Ολά οκ και νόμιμα μέχρι εδώ. Ο ένας αδερφός όμως έχει φτιάξει στον ακάλυπτο χώρο του οικοπέδου και μια μικρή αποθήκη την οποία χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά αυτός. Μπορώ να κάνω δήλωση στον 4014 για τακτοποίηση παρουσιάζοντας τον "φερόμενο" ιδιοκτήτη οτι έχει 100% ιδιοκτησία της αυθαίρετης αποθήκης? Η' αναγκαστικά στην δήλωση πρέπει να μπουν και οι 2 ιδιοκτήτες με το ποσοστό συνιδιοκτησίας στον ακάλυπτο που προβλέπει η οριζόντια σύσταση και αργότερα ο ένας να μεταβιβάσει το ποσοστό του στον άλλον?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποιο συμβόλαιο θα τη θεωρούσα κοινόχρηστη και θα απαιτούσα την συναίνεση του συνιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## zak

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση! 
Άρα στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ πρέπει να αναφέρω και τους 2 συνιδιοκτήτες με ποσοστό ετσι? 'Η απλά με την συναίνεση του ενός μπορώ να βάλω μόνο εκείνον που θα κάνει χρήση 100% για να αποφύγω μελλοντική μεταβίβαση κ γλυτώσω και χρόνο και χρήμα?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έγγραφα και τους δυο με το ποσοστό τους.
Έτσι έχει η κατάσταση τώρα έτσι θα το δήλωνα.
Το τι θα γίνει αύριο δεν μπορείς να το γνωρίζεις 100%.
Φαντάσου να αλλάξει γνώμη κάποιος.

----------

